# meanest mbti type



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

what do you think is the meanest mbti type? I left out all the F types and maybe I should've left out all the I types as well.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Many will say my type, im just gonna vote for ENTJs because fuck their "*im going to manage your ass because i know how to help you*" behavior.


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyone could be super mean for whatever reason.

I do enjoy seeing particularly spicy ISTPs. I've seen them demolish people (on the internet, at least) with typical INTJ fury and INTP precision.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

ESTJ Hooray!


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

Surreal Snake said:


> ESTJ Hooray!


I'm currently working under an ESTJ and I'm surprised by how they're actually easy to work with.


----------



## SomeOtherName (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm seeing people answer ESTJ and even though they are pretty rigid and scheduled and seem to be humourless, I know a couple pretty good and in my opinion, from my experience, they are big softies. they are very loyal to their friends, and if you want them to laugh, it seems dry humour is one of the main ways to go.
I also know that they like to discuss political/mainstream topics (ex. veganism. I'm being serious. I once had a lengthy discussion about vegans and people that go lactose-free without having lactose allergies with my ESTJ uncle. it was awesome.). if you want them to laugh, mention stupid arguments people have made during debates.
they can seem mean, but I think it is rarely intentional. the times they're "mean", I think they're simply being stubborn because they won't budge from the decision they've made their mind up, and set their heart, on. or they're trying to get you to follow through with your part in the plot they've scripted.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

assholekkonen said:


> I'm seeing people answer ESTJ and even though they are pretty rigid and scheduled and seem to be humourless, I know a couple pretty good and in my opinion, from my experience, they are big softies. they are very loyal to their friends, and if you want them to laugh, it seems dry humour is one of the main ways to go.
> I also know that they like to discuss political/mainstream topics (ex. veganism. I'm being serious. I once had a lengthy discussion about vegans and people that go lactose-free without having lactose allergies with my ESTJ uncle. it was awesome.). if you want them to laugh, mention stupid arguments people have made during debates.
> they can seem mean, but I think it is rarely intentional. the times they're "mean", I think they're simply being stubborn because they won't budge from the decision they've made their mind up, and set their heart, on. or they're trying to get you to follow through with your part in the plot they've scripted.


The definition of mean to me comes down to, willingness to hurt other peoples feelings, willingness to get angry and upset people, and whether they are unrepentant when they upset or hurt peoples feelings. If I disagree with what somebody thinks, or if they make a mistake, I think I would go to extra measures to explain myself and why I'm upset. I think ENTP's would to. I don't think ESTJ/ENTJ are really interested in explaining themselves to others if they get their way and upset people. Because they care less about peoples feelings than they do about getting done what they think is right... because they're just mean.

edit: I chose ESTJ over ENTJ even though they are close, as I feel ENTJ are better at conversation about the theoretical. I think ENTJ have more vision, and more speculative on the future and the philosophical side. No where near as much as an intp obviously, but that's my observation. And that willingness to explore the theoretical makes them more open to outside ideas and criticism... slightly...


----------



## SomeOtherName (Apr 17, 2018)

knifey said:


> The definition of mean to me comes down to, willingness to hurt other peoples feelings, willingness to get angry and upset people, and whether they are unrepentant when they upset or hurt peoples feelings. If I disagree with what somebody thinks, or if they make a mistake, I think I would go to extra measures to explain myself and why I'm upset. I think ENTP's would to. I don't think ESTJ/ENTJ are really interested in explaining themselves to others if they get their way and upset people. Because they care less about peoples feelings than they do about getting done what they think is right... because they're just mean.
> 
> edit: I chose ESTJ over ENTJ even though they are close, as I feel ENTJ are better at conversation about the theoretical. I think ENTJ have more vision, and more speculative on the future and the philosophical side. No where near as much as an intp obviously, but that's my observation. And that willingness to explore the theoretical makes them more open to outside ideas and criticism... slightly...


I can definitely agree with you there...
they are ranked higher on the insensitive scale, in my opinion.
but I think that's simply because they haven't pencilled, "explain my brash, rude actions to others" into their schedules.
but I completely agree with you; especially with XNTPs explaining themselves when they realize they need to.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

But I definitely understand the ISTJ vote, the "thought police" can seem very cold and indifferent to your pain when they are in positions of power h:


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

ESTJ, in my opinion.


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

The meanest type huh? I find moderators pretty mean.


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

Going off of stereotypes, I would say undeveloped/younger ENTPs. They're more likely to be purposefully edgy and insulting.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Not exactly sure what "meanness" means here. I voted ENTP because it's the most antisocial but ENTPs also won't crush people as much as judgers to get them in order. "Meanness" to me indicates at least an active attitude which would mean extraversion, so I can't understand voting for I types. Sure they may be grumpy but they still will keep to themselves for the most part.

Any ET type works for its own reasons, depending on how you are viewing the concept of "mean".


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

Ocean Helm said:


> Not exactly sure what "meanness" means here. I voted ENTP because it's the most antisocial but ENTPs also won't crush people as much as judgers to get them in order. "Meanness" to me indicates at least an active attitude which would mean extraversion, so I can't understand voting for I types. Sure they may be grumpy but they still will keep to themselves for the most part.
> 
> Any ET type works for its own reasons, depending on how you are viewing the concept of "mean".


Might help to qualify the situations where meanness may manifest, like say, out of one's volition, or only in response to something?


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

ExTx types are more mean, IxTx types are more cold. ExTJs are probably the meanest. But ESTJs fail whenever they open their mouths cause they're lame so their words don't sting. Just go watch Tito Ortiz try to cut a promo. ENTJ is the obvious answer.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

ESTJ's are meaniest because they killed my family lol xD

^ every salty ESTJ hater (Mainly visible and known in mbti database)


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Conscience Killer said:


> Going off of stereotypes, I would say undeveloped/younger ENTPs. They're more likely to be purposefully edgy and insulting.


I agree they're more likely to throw food at strangers out of a moving car... but I don't think it's because they're mean, it's obviously because they're a moron... like a puppy that finally catches it's own tale and takes the opportunity to bite down hard


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

LOL @ only T types being illegible on the poll

But yeah, stereotypically speaking all 4 ExTx types have tendency to be the most overt assholes towards people.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

I guess you have to appear threatening in some way to be classed as mean... I mean... I can be rude, condescending and make people feel stupid... people have also said I was dangerous... though I think they meant because I'm clumsy, and do things like smoke at a gas pump. I still feel insulted nobody picked intp... :sad:



lifeinterminals said:


> Might help to qualify the situations where meanness may manifest, like say, out of one's volition, or only in response to something?


doesn't it annoy you? That you're just so unthreatening no matter what you do or say people won't think you're a mean person? Maybe if the poll was offensive instead of mean...


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

knifey said:


> I guess you have to appear threatening in some way to be classed as mean... I mean... I can be rude, condescending and make people feel stupid... people have also said I was dangerous... though I think they meant because I'm clumsy, and do things like smoke at a gas pump. I still feel insulted nobody picked intp... :sad:
> 
> 
> doesn't it annoy you? That you're just so unthreatening no matter what you do or say people won't think you're a mean person? Maybe if the poll was offensive instead of mean...


I make an effort to appear friendly/unobtrusive, and I do feel some people fail to take me seriously for anything short of an ultimatum.


----------



## ShadowMan (Apr 27, 2018)

In my experience it’s ESTJ’s hands down. They’re too by the book, black & white and scold you a lot, think they know everything and hate when they’re wrong. I don’t mean to offend any ESTJ’s in this thread, I’m sorry lol. Just my experience with them.

They’ll also tell you how it is and don’t care if it offends you or not. A lot like my shadow type.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Can you people actually please read Jung (or just freely available excerpts) before making these threads?


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Reap said:


> Can you people actually please read Jung (or just freely available excerpts) before making these threads?


I think you know the answer to that already.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

knifey said:


> I think you know the answer to that already.


Unfortunately.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

:laughing:

Why do F types get a free pass on this


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Sensational said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Why do F types get a free pass on this


Shhhhhhhhh...:crazy:


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

richard nixon said:


> what do you think is the meanest mbti type? I left out all the F types and maybe I should've left out all the I types as well.


I don't think introversion or thinking makes someone more likely to be mean.

Neither does personality type in general.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Reap said:


> Can you people actually please read Jung (or just freely available excerpts) before making these threads?


You don't have to read Jung to make polls about *MBTI*.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

ASPD and the old sadistic personality disorder significantly correlated with NTP, according to this study.

https://www.uccs.edu/Documents/dseg...igation-Jungs-types-and-PD-features-JPT-2.pdf


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Taileile said:


> I don't think introversion or thinking makes someone more likely to be mean.
> 
> Neither does personality type in general.


your display picture and comment are so ESFJ... did you even click on the thread to see what everybody's opinions were (like an isfj would), or did you click on it because you disagreed with it and wanted everybody to know your opinion like an esfj would?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

knifey said:


> your display picture and comment are so ESFJ... did you even click on the thread to see what everybody's opinions were (like an isfj would), or did you click on it because you disagreed with it and wanted everybody to know your opinion like an esfj would?


You're going to have to up your game if you want my INTP vote.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> You're going to have to up your game if you want my INTP vote.


awww... that's terrible. Your emotionally based extroverted opinion means so much to me


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Mean as in bullying: ESTP
Mean as in "I will hunt you down": *NTJ


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Sensational said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Why do F types get a free pass on this


because we're not mean!!!


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Lakigigar said:


> because we're not mean!!!


I sure hope you’re trolling and do not actually believe this
Bahahahaha :laughing:

My INFP daughter is the one who is vicious when upset like flat out vindictive and cruel
She laughs at other people’s misery at times too (way more than myself)
When I laugh at people it’s because they are being tools & cliches
She is flat out finding happiness in others misfortune 
That’s a total Fi dom thing from my years of observation


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Sensational said:


> I sure hope you’re trolling and do not actually believe this
> Bahahahaha :laughing:
> 
> My INFP daughter is the one who is vicious when upset like flat out vindictive and cruel
> ...


Any type can mean. INFP's are known to be cynical at times. But apparently you laugh at other's people misery too? And maybe, you have teached her that kind of behavior?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

any unhealthy type can be mean

fuck it
I'm a gonna vote INTJ just so's we can stay on par with the ENTJ
aint no stinking way ENTJ gonna beat INTJ

every one hates INTJ on this forum anyway


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

No type thinks of themselves as assholes however.

F types be like _''I'm just rectifying morality and that's always the honorable and justifiable thing to do''_

T types be like _''But I'm just stating facts which is ultimately the most helpful thing anyone can do''_


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Lakigigar said:


> Any type can mean. INFP's are known to be cynical at times. But apparently you laugh at other's people misery too? And maybe, you have teached her that kind of behavior?


Read again


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

Apparently, ISFJ's and ESFJ's want people to adhere to unwritten social rules, and if you break them, they feel they have the right to punish you. It would be nice if that is confirmed.

1 vote for team ESTJ. INTJ's and ISTJ's are big softies. They just give their opinion to you straight up.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Most mean humanoid(s) are feelers. Clearly never met a Ne/Fe dom on a rampage - nor one of those scrunched faced mean ass feeler women that have "_bad days everyday_". Whoever voted IXTX, or any _kind of thinker_ - will not survive life much longer. 

That typical knowledge loving IXTX guy in the lab is not that mean. C'mon.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

INFPs!!!


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

I’d figure any type can be mean, it just depends on the individual and their degree of meanness. I would also figure that the meanness would be different for every type.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Stevester said:


> No type thinks of themselves as assholes however.


actually I'm pretty sure I've heard every single ISFJ I know call themselves an asshole in one way or another at one point. lol... it all depends on the standard which you hold yourself to whether that's true or not. I mean... most ENTJ's think they're thoughtful and caring, there must be an opposite extreme to that nonsense where somebody kind and caring thinks they're an asshole. pretty sure it's isfj's :laughing:


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Smegma said:


> Apparently, ISFJ's and ESFJ's want people to adhere to unwritten social rules, and if you break them, they feel they have the right to punish you. It would be nice if that is confirmed.
> 
> 1 vote for team ESTJ. INTJ's and ISTJ's are big softies. They just give their opinion to you straight up.


Confirmed.

I make it a point to defend my SJ brethren but it's true that SFJs have this tendency to be like _''Oh........so you *don't* want to come to Madeleine's retirement party? Because you've only work here a week? Makes sense. But hey, if there's a family of dead, gutted possums on your desk Monday morning, I SWEAR it's entirely coincidental....''_

And yes, mature TJ types don't go around bossing people around and acting like superior assholes. A lot of them will wait for you to ask then tell you straight up their opinion.


----------



## alittlebird (Nov 14, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> Many will say my type, im just gonna vote for ENTJs because fuck their "*im going to manage your ass because i know how to help you*" behavior.


hahaha this is so funny.

actually why did you leave out the ESFJs? i would have voted for that type, hands-down. when you cross them unintentionally or do something that doesn't fit in their book of "what must be so(s)" they make such a big deal out of it, getting all hissy and bitchy. PLUS they get the entire village to hate you too. lol.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

alittlebird said:


> hahaha this is so funny.
> 
> actually why did you leave out the ESFJs? i would have voted for that type, hands-down. when you cross them unintentionally or do something that doesn't fit in their book of "what must be so(s)" they make such a big deal out of it, getting all hissy and bitchy. PLUS they get the entire village to hate you too. lol.


ESFJs are adorable because they are so pure, maybe thats why. 
My ESFJ friend gets mad for everything that he doesnt understand or value, but his overall attitude of calm sweetness is like a teddy bear's. So we call him teddy bear to make him mad. Kind of hard to call him mean, because whatever he does, is in the heat of the moment (he hasnt processed the info yet, so he gets mad). Once he understands he calms down.


----------



## alittlebird (Nov 14, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> ESFJs are adorable because they are so pure, maybe thats why.
> My ESFJ friend gets mad for everything that he doesnt understand or value, but his overall attitude of calm sweetness is like a teddy bear's. So we call him teddy bear to make him mad. Kind of hard to call him mean, because whatever he does, is in the heat of the moment (he hasnt processed the info yet, so he gets mad). Once he understands he calms down.


you should try meeting one when they're C-level. hahaha!! :laughing:


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

Hmmm...I was wondering about ENTPs and INTPs for this so I looked up the definition of mean and it doesn't really fit. 

_*mean*
adjective: mean; comparative adjective: meaner; superlative adjective: meanest
1. unwilling to give or share things, especially money; not generous.
"she felt mean not giving a tip"
synonyms:miserly, niggardly, close-fisted, parsimonious, penny-pinching, cheeseparing, Scroogelike; More
2. unkind, spiteful, or unfair.
"it was very mean of me"
synonyms:unkind, nasty, unpleasant, spiteful, malicious, unfair, cruel, shabby, foul, despicable, contemptible, obnoxious, vile, odious, loathsome, base, low_

ENTPs are thoughtless and argumentative often, especially as others have said when less developed, but they are rarely unfair, flitting from one side to the other and admitting if someone has a fair point. They are not spiteful - if someone does something not nice or silly, they usually just move on to the next person or thing they are interested in, and they are usually willing to share or help out others due to the social aspect. INTPs come off as cold and mean at times and they will punish someone if they are dumb or troublesome, however I think they see it as fair, and it isn't really spiteful because it isn't really an emotional response. They also aren't really, in my experience, "things" focused. 
ENTJs as well can be callous, but not unfair per their internal system of justice, but it can come off as mean. However, again, I don't think it is spiteful or intentional. They will also really go to lengths to help you if you need it. 

I'm just thinking about these things because often they can be though of as "mean" but don't really fit the definition, per se.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

NF’s aren’t the meanest just the the Cruelest


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

knifey said:


> your display picture and comment are so ESFJ... did you even click on the thread to see what everybody's opinions were (like an isfj would), or did you click on it because you disagreed with it and wanted everybody to know your opinion like an esfj would?


I answered the question like any other type would, friendo. I think that any type has the capacity to be a jerk.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Catwalk said:


> That typical knowledge loving IXTX guy in the lab is not that mean. C'mon.


The typical knowledge loving IxTx is also creating atom bombs and chemical weapons "for science". 

Now c'mon. :wink:


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

As an F-type I am highly offended. 

I mean, what the f***, I can be just as mean as anybody! I have witnesses, dammit! :frustrating:


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Zosio913 said:


> As an F-type I am highly offended.
> 
> I mean, what the f***, *I can be just as mean as anybody!* I have witnesses, dammit! :frustrating:


The thing is only *if you intend to*. :wink:


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I think there can be crazy or mean people in all types.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Reap said:


> The typical knowledge loving IxTx is also creating atom bombs and chemical weapons "for science".
> 
> Now c'mon. :wink:


Sure. But, those scientific dude(s) making bombs are not mean. It is probably different for others.


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

Catwalk said:


> Sure. But, those scientific dude(s) making bombs are not mean. It is probably different for others.


That's kind of a larger systemic thing, re: the military industrial complex. I don't think these types of people would be particularly mean. Aggressively indifferent, maybe. Complicit at most.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't think types lacking or repressing F give f*cks enough to be mean.
To be mean, to be hurting others usually comes from tertiary F processes. Fe in the case of ENTPs and ESTPs for fun and exhibition purposes - to make an example of you, to make fun of you in front of others, etc..
Fi in the case of INTJ and ISTJ for revenge for hurting their feelings. But again I don't think ISTJs give enough fucks either.
So I voted for ESTP. INTJ with their subtle planning that takes years to realize is a double edged sword. They hurt themselves more in the process than they hurt others.
ESTP on the other hand, they have the abilities and the power to be mean. Both physically and mentally.
(from this compilation anyway, cause I think F types can be just as mean as anyone)


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

Define mean...and this has got to be the most oversimplified, stereotypical post about MBTI. This is simply not how it works, everyone is different, and it's not based on type. Maybe what I just said was a little mean, but it's the truth. Or maybe I'm just too serious and this was supposed to be taken in a lighthearted manner.


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

ESTJ's may seem a bit bossy but at the end everyone is an asshole &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I dunno man, feelers can be pretty nasty compared to thinkers. Some of them can be real vindictive, and try to purposely attack you when they are upset. I find that T's are more blunt, which can come off as rude (Te dom especially), but it's always been an F type who acted vengeful or wanted to purposely hurt me.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Me. I'm a bastard.


----------



## MyEvilTwin (Sep 27, 2015)

If you really want to hurt someone, there's nothing like weaponized Fe.


----------



## JuneBud (Jul 11, 2017)

In my opinion, STP's aren't very mean. I don't know why, but they're super nonchalant and nonjudgmental about everything, and as an Fe user, I like that because they show more consideration to those around them, than say an ESTJ who has Fi at the bottom of their stack and is more socially retarded than an STP.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

I wanted to vote ESFJ


----------



## elight (Nov 11, 2014)

Voted ESTJ, my own experience and reading this godawful thread: http://personalitycafe.com/estj-forum-guardians/9500-how-does-unhealthy-estj-act.html Like, they are loyal, protective, all the good stuff but at the same time, I think they have the biggest capacity to cause a lot of damage to other people.
INTP/ENTP... meh, they can be assholes but rarely intentionally. Unless you've got a pissed ENTP on your hands, as somebody stated, weaponized Fe is some scary shit.
ENTJs... they do care more about being right than your feelings, but that's not being mean exactly.
INTJs... I think we are capable of plotting terrible revenge, taking years to hurt you in some convoluted way but it takes A LOT to drive us to that point. I wouldn't even call that mean, it's more like dispensing justice.
ESTPs... I know ESTPs who can troll people to tears, but most grown-ups know how to handle them. They are your typical high-school bullies. Somewhat mean but ultimately predictable, not particularly dangerous.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

I chose ESTPs because mean in this context, to me, is just simple mean. Not evil. I would say a lot of them might come off seeming mean at first, but it's just how they talk/troll lol.

Honestly, I find the ExTx types more likely to sound mean than the introverted thinking and feeling types. 

Also, I think different people will interpret mean in different ways (what might be offensive to somebody might not be offensive to another), but judging by the poll, it seems the majority perceive mean to be "care more about being rigidly right than others feelings" aka the ESTJ.

I personally don't mind if the ESTJ is right, as long as they don't spitefully rub it in for no other reason than spitefully rubbing it in. Even then, I'm not as offended at that as I would be towards your average silly bully. I guess I don't mind the truth being revealed whether I'm right or somebody else is right.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Sensational said:


> I sure hope you’re trolling and do not actually believe this
> Bahahahaha :laughing:
> 
> My INFP daughter is the one who is vicious when upset like flat out vindictive and cruel
> ...


What? Are you foreal?



Aluminum Frost said:


> ExTx types are more mean, IxTx types are more cold. ExTJs are probably the meanest. *But ESTJs fail whenever they open their mouths cause they're lame so their words don't sting.* Just go watch Tito Ortiz try to cut a promo. ENTJ is the obvious answer.


XD! Exactly why I voted ENTJ! lol

ESTJ is wannabe mean, almost like they quote exact lines from a highschool bully from some movie. Wow, real scary -_-.



jetser said:


> Mean as in bullying: ESTP
> Mean as in "I will hunt you down": *NTJ


ESTPs don't even realize they are being mean sometimes, it's like "I want what I want get out of my way!" And the result is they are being an effin asshole to get what they want.

ENTJs though, they will actually kill you lol, and know it, and that's that lol. You are a conscious casualty.
ENTJ is strategic like that. You have been eliminated is how I imagine they might see it. That is like actually scary.

ESTP shoots first, then looks and realizes holy crap people are dead!

What I find funny is how different types think certain types are mean.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Lord Pixel said:


> What? Are you foreal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally for real
Fi doms when upset with someone or do not like them seem to derive pleasure at times from another’s misfortune. 

Consider it

For example when you say ESTPs shoot before they think
I actually recognize this in myself 
I try and accept accountability for my short comings and areas of needed improvement 

Consider not getting butt hurt and reflecting on doing the same
See that statement right there
Through reflection I am aware that delivery butt hurts most people so I make a conscious choice now at 34 to determine where the fuck to shoot to make a point and where I aim. I didn’t aim at your head I aimed at your nut (ego)

Your response to mine is an example of what’s i speak of
That whole basking in affirmation of others supporting who you dictate is the biggest dick to hate on
You actually took a few shots at ESTPs and others which seemed more malice and defensive driven

I originally was responding to OP and used the example of F behavior I have seen

You tagged me in a post 
And were gossiping with another user with some callous remarks
(You did not actually aim that part of the quote to me)
You alerted me to get my attention to follow up with snarky comments with another person
Very passive aggressive and rooted from your Fi

My Fe does not do shit like that
If I am going to shoot you I will actually fucken shoot you with credit 


If you wanna keep discussing this direct next time feel free

You exhibited my entire point and do not even realize
My Asshole ESTP ass knows exactly what I just did to offend you
The power is awareness of acknowledging your short comings and deciding when is the best time to utilize
I decided to exhibit the actual control I have over mine with reflection and acknowledgment


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

JuneBud said:


> In my opinion, STP's aren't very mean. I don't know why, but they're super nonchalant and nonjudgmental about everything, and as an Fe user, I like that because they show more consideration to those around them, than say an ESTJ who has Fi at the bottom of their stack and is more socially retarded than an STP.


Depends. When you cross them they can make Regina George look like Mother Theresa. Fun fact: This ESTP friend just now made a Facebook status where he's publicly shaming someone who screwed him over, cussing him out.

Your typical (unhealthy) STP actually comes across as super chill and nonchalant on the outside, but behind the scenes there's a good chance he or she is screwing someone over who totally doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Sensational said:


> Totally for real
> Fi doms when upset with someone or do not like them seem to derive pleasure at times from another’s misfortune.
> 
> Consider it
> ...


Yeah, I'm INFP myself and I admit that we can be nasty when we are stressed out, and part of that is an inferior Te problem as well. ISFP's act the same. I find it strange how many people want to act like we (the INFP's) are saints and can do no harm. We might be empathetic, but an INFP who is offended by something can act immature and nasty about it depending on how unhealthy they are.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Personally, I've had the most trouble dealing with left-brain Choleric extroverts, so of those choices, I went with ESTJ. Though I don't think it's because they're ESTJ. I think it's because they're left-brain Choleric extroverts. You know the type. The ones who expect human beings to act like machines. Authoritarian collectivists, basically. Not all ESTJs qualify as that.



lifeinterminals said:


> INTJ fury and INTP precision.


Red Oni and Blue Oni.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

Really? 

Is there a need to create anymore threads like this?
It's so obvious that most of the people on here will choose ESTJ for 95% of all negative stereotypes.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

I dont know why people assign INFP for ESTJ, but as an ESTJ, I have more problems with INTP's and ENTP's.

I mean their Axuliary/Dominant Ne allows them to assume false things on you which is annoying as hell, and their lower Extraverted Feeling function makes them pretty smugy in their nature, like bringing up memes in almost every conversation and derailing it, which is very annoying.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

sriracha said:


> Really?
> 
> Is there a need to create anymore threads like this?
> It's so obvious that most of the people on here will choose ESTJ for 95% of all negative stereotypes.


ESTJ's murdered my family lol


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Sensational said:


> Totally for real
> Fi doms when upset with someone or do not like them seem to derive pleasure at times from another’s misfortune.
> 
> Consider it
> ...


The only thing I was doing was saying that I don't laugh at people's misfortune even if I hate them, so when you said this is an Fi dom thing I was like how in the world is that an Fi dom thing.

Everything I said about ESTP is from close experience and with one and comes from my own subjective opinion about the one's I've dealt with. Someone said ESTP is more of a bully and ENTJ is more mean and I alligned with the post because they said my exact thoughts. So yea they affirmed my own thoughts. Snarky? I guess, do i really care no because for me it's true, I've met ESTPs that are assholes and that's my whole point. I took shots because I've experienced it. I took shots at ENTJs too, and was trying to say why I thought ESTPs aren't considered say mean because sometimes they aren't intentionally trying to be, it was a contrast between ENTJ and ESTP at best. this whole thread is about taking shots. I just questioned the shots you took. And yea I don't like the words butt hurt because people throw it at you when they don't understand your problem, but in this case idk it just seems used to provoke me and kind of seems out of context.

TLDR: ESTPs can be asshole but don't always know it that's why I said ENTJs are meaner, point of my whole previous post you quoted.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

elight said:


> Voted ESTJ, my own experience and reading this godawful thread: http://personalitycafe.com/estj-forum-guardians/9500-how-does-unhealthy-estj-act.html Like, they are loyal, protective, all the good stuff but at the same time, I think they have the biggest capacity to cause a lot of damage to other people.
> INTP/ENTP... meh, they can be assholes but rarely intentionally. Unless you've got a pissed ENTP on your hands, as somebody stated, weaponized Fe is some scary shit.
> ENTJs... they do care more about being right than your feelings, but that's not being mean exactly.
> INTJs... I think we are capable of plotting terrible revenge, taking years to hurt you in some convoluted way but it takes A LOT to drive us to that point. I wouldn't even call that mean, it's more like dispensing justice.
> ESTPs... I know ESTPs who can troll people to tears, but most grown-ups know how to handle them. They are your typical high-school bullies. Somewhat mean but ultimately predictable, not particularly dangerous.


The term bully is thrown around so often in reference to ESTP's ~which ~is quite humorous.

BULLY
noun
noun: bully; plural noun: bullies

1. A person who uses strength or power to harm or intimidate those who are weaker.
synonyms:	persecutor, oppressor, tyrant, tormentor, intimidator; More
tough guy, thug, ruffian, strong-arm;
cyberbully
"the school bully"

verb
verb: bully; 3rd person present: bullies; past tense: bullied; past participle: bullied; gerund or present participle: bullying

1.Use superior strength or influence to intimidate (someone), typically to force him or her to do what one wants.

I actually, defend people being bullied. I, have no noticed but, one ESTP bully on the forum in years and she has been gone for some time now (operating in her shadow functions, I believe). The males are super chill.

The male stereotypical high school BS is really getting old on this site. Especially, from people that have been members for a while. 

The biggest bully I have seen on this site was an INFP female.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Lakigigar said:


> Any type can mean. INFP's are known to be cynical at times. But apparently you laugh at other's people misery too? And maybe, you have teached her that kind of behavior?


Dude...really. Do you have children or even one child? That sounds like inexperience and ignorance rolled into one. Also, a BULLY statement


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Lord Pixel said:


> ESTPs don't even realize they are being mean sometimes, it's like "I want what I want get out of my way!" And the result is they are being an effin asshole to get what they want.
> 
> ENTJs though, they will actually kill you lol, and know it, and that's that lol. You are a conscious casualty.
> ENTJ is strategic like that. You have been eliminated is how I imagine they might see it. That is like actually scary.
> ...


Yep. Certainly.

I have an ENTJ friend though and it's a childhood friend so I know him inside out.
I know that most of the time he's trying to catch up with the times so he wouldn't be left out.
He's not trying to be mean. At all.
My ESTP dad on the other hand. He perfectly knows what chords to blow in order to totally humiliate you.
Something an ESTJ or ENTJ would never occur in his mind because they're too lame for that.

Who do you think is more mean? The one who knows he's mean or the other that's unintentionally mean because he's too lame to make out his environment?


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

Surreal Snake said:


> NF’s aren’t the meanest just the the Cruelest


It's funny you say this because I was thinking how cruel Thinkers are. I personally find Feelers less cruel but more intentional/deliberate about it. I've found Thinkers more cruel but with less consideration/effort in it.

I do feel like "mean" involves a conscious choice to be that way, so I suppose in that respect, Feelers are meaner. But Thinkers actually inflict more harm.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

jetser said:


> Yep. Certainly.
> 
> I have an ENTJ friend though and it's a childhood friend so I know him inside out.
> I know that most of the time he's trying to catch up with the times so he wouldn't be left out.
> ...


I had an ESTP that tried to fucking break my arm, for his own pleasure, then got confused why I was mad about it. Like, wtf? I was so taken back why he couldn't see, " YOU DON't BREAK PEOPLE'S FUCKING ARMS FOR FUN!" But then again that's me being "self righteous" right? Get the fuck out of my face with that shit. I say he wasn't "mean" because it seriously didn't seem to cross his mind that that was not ok. Same ESTP tried to force me to clean up his vomit all because I showed him something and it made him throw up. Once again, he saw nothing wrong with that. I also knew an ESTP who would drive up to a gated community and cut off the car that just used their gate card to open the gate to get in before them since the ESTP didn't have their own gate card, (Even though they could have waited for the first car to go and just follow behind them because the gate takes awhile to close), I brought it up saying "You know that's kind of a dick move", they didn't even think that or see that at all. Wah wah wah, I'm whining about ESTPs, wutever, but because they don't see it I can't call them mean. I cannot attribute mean to someone who doesn't even try purposefully to be. I feel like some ENTJs can laugh at other's misery if they want. But I am starting to lean more towards ESTj since they are mean, but their brand of mean doesn't hurt because it's so cliche.


----------



## JFrombaugh (Feb 10, 2010)

I would have to agree with Jester & Lord Pixel and say ESTP. Obviously not all ESTPs are total jerks, but many if not most of the ones that I have met have had a definite mean-spirited/troll/bully streak to them. They seem to have a talent for getting on peoples nerves. And I'm just like, "Hey! Why do you enjoy pissing people off so much?!" It's this kind of blatant, brash, crude disregard for other peoples' feelings that will make an INFP like myself instantly hate you.

ESTJ is more of a case of their brain works on pure logic, and thus they do not hold back. They mean no offense, they just have a hard time understanding why you would be offended by a criticism if it's true. They do not sugar coat their words, and are likely to hurt an INFP's feelings time and time again. 

Think Malfoy vs Hermione...who of those two would you say is "meaner"?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Everyone can be mean. Each will bring their own brand of meanness.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

JFrombaugh said:


> Think Malfoy vs Hermione...who of those two would you say is "meaner"?


Depends. Both of them have the capacity to bully each other psychologically although Hermione seems like the type who would not harm a person physically if she could help it.


----------



## Babybop (May 5, 2018)

Istj istj istj istj istj istj istj istj istj istj istj istj istj istj


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Lord Pixel said:


> I had an ESTP that tried to fucking break my arm, for his own pleasure, then got confused why I was mad about it. Like, wtf? I was so taken back why he couldn't see, " YOU DON't BREAK PEOPLE'S FUCKING ARMS FOR FUN!" But then again that's me being "self righteous" right? Get the fuck out of my face with that shit. I say he wasn't "mean" because it seriously didn't seem to cross his mind that that was not ok. Same ESTP tried to force me to clean up his vomit all because I showed him something and it made him throw up. Once again, he saw nothing wrong with that. I also knew an ESTP who would drive up to a gated community and cut off the car that just used their gate card to open the gate to get in before them since the ESTP didn't have their own gate card, (Even though they could have waited for the first car to go and just follow behind them because the gate takes awhile to close), I brought it up saying "You know that's kind of a dick move", they didn't even think that or see that at all. Wah wah wah, I'm whining about ESTPs, wutever, but because they don't see it I can't call them mean. I cannot attribute mean to someone who doesn't even try purposefully to be. I feel like some ENTJs can laugh at other's misery if they want. But I am starting to lean more towards ESTj since they are mean, but their brand of mean doesn't hurt because it's so cliche.


Hmmm...Sounds like you were around an unhealthy type. Also, this whole vent you did sounds self inflicted. Can you really try and portray a victim when you kept subjecting yourself to that person.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't mind the bully label but *only* if it's *earned* after I've dressed down a bully. 

Personally, I'd say that tertiary Fe gives me a sort of pack mentality where if you're part of my inner circle of protection, I wouldn't mind getting my nose bloody on your behalf. It may be a male vs female difference. 

I'm also highly self-aware so I can turn this bully switch on/off at will depending on the circumstance. I don't need to be unhealthy to rub against another domineering/bully type because if there weren't enough people who stood up to bullies they'd take over. 

In school, I was fiercely independent, but if you came after my pack, I would go on a rampage. In grade 8, I got together with a group of friends and got a teacher fired for hitting a student because that sort of thing just didn't jive with me. In 2002, I damn near got into a car with a group of friends to go and beat up someone who hit an innocent woman but she forced us to stop in the end. 

I don't bully anyone that I know can't take it. I will respectfully have heated debates, arguments and even a few fisticuffs --- but then shake hands, ask the guy out for a beer (proverbially speaking) and make amends.



Notus Asphodelus said:


> Depends. Both of them have the capacity to bully each other psychologically *although Hermione seems like the type who would not harm a person physically if she could help it.*


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Any type can be mean. The fact that this thread was created with a poll excluding all feeler types and has been allowed to go on for 9 pages of generalizations is astounding. 

I think anyone who can come in here and point out an entire type as the meanest is mean themselves. Your experiences with a type (nevermind that you can be wrong about the type you think they are) do not speak for an entire type. And pointing fingers at which type is the meanest is hurtful for some. So that's blatently mean.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Etherea said:


> Any type can be mean. The fact that this thread was created with a poll excluding all feeler types and has been allowed to go on for 9 pages of generalizations is astounding.
> 
> I think anyone who can come in here and point out an entire type as the meanest is mean themselves. Your experiences with a type (nevermind that you can be wrong about the type you think they are) do not speak for an entire type. And pointing fingers at which type is the meanest is hurtful for some. So that's blatently mean.


People are kinda riling themselves up in a frenzy and the OP has disappeared and not even bothered to check back in. 

In Urdu we have a word for people like that. It's called "teeli". Quit literally translates to matchstick - referring to an arsonist. 

I think it was nothing but a bait thread.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Reap said:


> I don't mind the bully label but *only* if it's *earned* after I've dressed down a bully.
> 
> Personally, I'd say that tertiary Fe gives me a sort of pack mentality where if you're part of my inner circle of protection, I wouldn't mind getting my nose bloody on your behalf. It may be a male vs female difference.
> 
> ...


I joke around a lot. I do not mind the mean part. I am either being misunderstood(mainly too blunt with no sugar added) or I am being mean. I can be a VERY mean bitch if provoked. Without a doubt I will stomp all over someone and their feelings but, it is usually provoked when someone else is being messed with as you said above.

My first fight other than my sister was because she was being picked on by someone on the bus. (funny, looking back she outweighed me and the other girl by 30 pounds and was taller than both of us. Plus, she had no objections to brawling with me all my life). One day she complained to me about it,(I can mess with her but, hell to the no on anyone else messing with her) saying my now long time friend was making funny of her and pushing at her. I told her the next time she did anything, come let me know. She did. She told me she pinched her on the leg. I got up on the moving bus and drug her ass out of her seat. We fought from one end of the bus to the other (both got suspended from school for 3 days and became friends during that time. She lived 3 houses down)

I have jumped in on fights some of my boyfriends got into h:

Anyway, my INFP best friend of over 25 years just said the other day, "I would pop off at people or talk shit back to them because, I knew no one would mess with me because of you." lol She went to a totally different school from me but, a girl from her school had started a fight with me in the Mall in front of everyone because, my ex was dating her but, calling me. Hell, I was at the mall with a guy I was dating and his friend. Stupid chic pushed me and I thought she ripped my cross necklace off my neck that I never took off and my mom gave me. 

Needless to say, it did not end well for her. I got arrested and she got an ambulance. She tried to sue me. I digress....Anyway, I picked up the nickname Tyson in my school and all surrounding ones. 

Point being, all of my fights were defending others or myself. A bully to me is someone that goes around just starting fights all the time for no reason.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I've gotten into one big fight and my brother found out after I turned 17 what it meant to push and shove me. He was stealing from my parents and I had caught on to him. So I accused him of it openly and we got into a fight and he ended up in a hospital. He still has a scar on his forehead as a result of simply pushing me that one day. I think it straightened him out as well because he's been amazing since .. and is a sweetheart to his kids and his wife  

One of my biggest issues with my ex and her family was just how much of a straight shooter I was. Blunt. Honest. See a thing. Make a statement. Move on. Forget. However, they would stew on it forever and after months of saying something they would bring it back up in an argument and try to make a big deal of it. By October 2010 I had become immune to their bullshit and by March 2011 I was divorced and moving on. 

I don't ever recall simply being a bully for being a bully's sake. I've gotten into fights and arguments when people have started them with me, or with my family. 

The last time I REALLY got upset and nearly got thrown out of McDonald's was when my father saw an empty table and one of the waiting staff told him not to sit on it and never gave us a reason. I don't even recall if she gave us a reason -- I'll have to check with @Etherea. 

I got mad as fuck and just threw a total and utter fit. No one say it coming and I even surprised myself, but I felt that it had to be done because no one treats my family poorly and gets away with it. A 70 year old heart patient just wanted a seat and he was denied a seat. I turned into an ogre. Been a sweetheart since. Now I just get into little spats on internet forums.


----------



## elight (Nov 11, 2014)

ENIGMA15 said:


> The term bully is thrown around so often in reference to ESTP's ~which ~is quite humorous.
> 
> BULLY
> noun
> ...


I meant no offence. 2 of my close friends are ESTPs (guy and a woman, different social circles) and sure they'd defend me with their lives, but both of them have tendency to strong-arm people around them. Weaker people are thrown by them under the bus without remorse. They tend to intimidate people to get what they want, rather than being nice about it. One is ennea 8, the other I don't know.
I'm sure there are nice ESTPs out there without these tendencies, could be I know 2 faulty models.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

elight said:


> I'm sure there are nice ESTPs out there without these tendencies, could be I know 2 faulty models.


No offence is taken. 

Personally, I find it very hard even though examination of processes as to what sort of process they'd have to go through to behave selfishly and like bullies. 

SeTi combo essentially deals in facts values reason over emotion; so unless they've reasoned _somehow_ (and I don't know how they could) that people and their feelings are worthless they wouldn't treat people without regard to their feelings consistently. Maybe once or twice. But as a repeated pattern of behavior it's unlikely. 

Ti reason which is cold/hard logic _cannot_ operate without Fe which is very people oriented. And then you finally have iNtuition which while can be suppressed in the moment will not allow it to become a repeated pattern of behavior over time. Remorse and guilt kicks in. It takes time, but it does. Always. 

As a repeated pattern of behavior it's very unlikely with an extroverted feeling function ESTP's would be able to suppress Fe to that extent. I find it hard to believe it being possible.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Reap said:


> I don't need to be unhealthy to rub against another domineering/bully type because if there weren't enough people who stood up to bullies they'd take over.
> I don't bully anyone that I know can't take it. I will respectfully have heated debates, arguments and even a few fisticuffs --- but then shake hands, ask the guy out for a beer (proverbially speaking) and make amends.



So you are the *chaotic good* ?


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Reap said:


> The last time I REALLY got upset and nearly got thrown out of McDonald's was when my father saw an empty table and one of the waiting staff told him not to sit on it and never gave us a reason. I don't even recall if she gave us a reason -- I'll have to check with @Etherea.
> 
> I got mad as fuck and just threw a total and utter fit. No one say it coming and I even surprised myself, but I felt that it had to be done because no one treats my family poorly and gets away with it. A 70 year old heart patient just wanted a seat and he was denied a seat. I turned into an ogre. Been a sweetheart since. Now I just get into little spats on internet forums.


You really remind me of my ESTP sister in the above post. One time, this wedding planner said that it might be hard to plan a Chinese wedding (we're not Chinese), and I told my sister (I wasn't sure how to feel) and she called up that wedding planner and demanded an apology and told her off on how ignorant she was. I mean, yeah the lady was really ignorant, but I wouldn't have blown it out of proportion like my sister haha - I simply would have moved on since I already paid for the wedding. Although I do really appreciate how much she sticks up for me and our family - it's a wonderful trait.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm so glad INTP's made the list. Because I just despise all you fucktards and shouldn't be penalised for an inability to show it.

jk <3


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I think all types have _potential _to act mean.


----------



## Dagnet (May 3, 2018)

I haven't seen any ENFPs being mentioned much and for good reason - we're lovely. Normally that is. I have a knack in more stressful/competitive situations to control my meanness around people much better than most people. However other people in the same situations often don't control themselves or are not even particularly conscious that they're being mean/imposing/annoying towards me. I pisses me off but I keep my cool and use my Te ,with the knowledge gained from Fi of how things people say can influence the internal emotional state, to plant a seed of doubt in their mind. I don't like doing this at all ,and have only done this a few times in my life, but it is often necessary to get people to back off when conventional means don't work. That being said, I'm generally the opposite and hate doing anything that isn't just letting people do their own thing. But do I have the capacity to be very mean? Definitely.


----------



## Myrkur (May 6, 2018)

Stereotyping isn't typing.

While my enneagram type has a reputation for meanness, (I guess that won't be hard to guess, so no hints) I don't think being a human being who hurts others, -which I think what you mean by mean- is related to type. I personally think that everyone can and has been mean, since we are not living in a world of saints and thus every person can feel fear, anger, jealousy, selfishness, disgust and such and such and are prone to act out on these emotions. While I have seen Fi or Fe dominants who truly are inspirations, decent people that do take responsibility when it's expected from anyone else to deny that responsibility, I have also seen many Fi-dominants or NF's who think that the world revolves around their emotional turmoils and thus they think they are entitled to do things that make them happy or keep venting to people when they simply do not want it and have no time, since they have been ruined by a crapsack world and everybody needs to babysit them or give them what they want in some way. It's odd that all the types that you can vote for are thinkers by the way. If some STJ or NTJ or whatsoever ruined your life, I think you should be mature enough to get over it and stop throwing shit to other people. That's why, I think growing a spine can help a lot.

Or you can find a safe space in your dreamworld that you created because of the suffering you refuse to let go and keep throwing shit at others while crying in every chance you get when others push back, since you are, excuse my French, so fucking special.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Hmmm...Sounds like you were around an unhealthy type. Also, this whole vent you did sounds self inflicted. Can you really try and portray a victim when you kept subjecting yourself to that person.


He was family, we we kids, and we lived together, so my living situations was entirely under my control. There were times where I fought back, I did when he tried to break my damn arm, But I'm not trying to "portray" a victim, I saying what happened to me. We are both older now and he's alot more mellow then when we where kids so I mean I'm guessing we were just young and being immature, I'm no saint either there were times where I hit him for pleasure too, it's just the breaking arm bit, the willingness to severely damage someone for fun had me shocked.


----------



## twistedblade056 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sensational said:


> I sure hope you’re trolling and do not actually believe this
> Bahahahaha :laughing:
> 
> My INFP daughter is the one who is vicious when upset like flat out vindictive and cruel
> ...


yeah don't mess with infps



Etherea said:


> Any type can be mean. The fact that this thread was created with a poll excluding all feeler types and has been allowed to go on for 9 pages of generalizations is astounding.
> 
> I think anyone who can come in here and point out an entire type as the meanest is mean themselves. Your experiences with a type (nevermind that you can be wrong about the type you think they are) do not speak for an entire type. And pointing fingers at which type is the meanest is hurtful for some. So that's blatently mean.


every thread like this gets responses like this.

questions like these are for generalizations obviously.

of course any type can be mean but what is the meanest for you? is what the question is, under typology.




I vote ESFJ.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

dragonhead66 said:


> yeah don't mess with infps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean yeah, if everyone is participating in sweeping generalizations that could hurt people's feelings, why not pile on? I guess it's not mean if everyone's doing it.

Fyi I hate every one of these "which mbti type..." threads. They're annoying and do nothing but let people call out specific types as something that doesn't apply to every person in that type. Often it may not even apply to the majority.

For instance, I work with an ESTJ. When I first started working with her, I thought she was a bitch. I couldn't see why she acted the way she did and thought she just enjoyed being mean. Years later and now that I'm also a manager, I see things much differently. I get along with her very well because I see her perspective better (not due to mbti) and I understand where she's coming from. My thinking she was mean was due to not understanding her communication style as well as her work responsibilities. 

I believe that some types have communication styles that others find abrasive, which can translate to mean. I just think that generally, we don't understand the other perspective.

I also think that people let situations with unhealthy types (or people they've mistyped even) dictate their view of the entire type. There are unhealthy and bad people in every type. Having a run I with one shouldn't make you think that about an entire type.


----------



## Izzati (May 2, 2021)

richard nixon said:


> what do you think is the meanest mbti type? I left out all the F types and maybe I should've left out all the I types as well.


Well, just say sir, some Fs can be the meanest ones you ever encountered in your lives when you push them to the very limit. Take for example, INFJ, they will take you as non-existent and which would be considered as cold and extremely mean to the person affected or maybe a victim of their words, would be extremely hurt if the victim is sensitive or INFJ understamds the person very well they could use words that will forever hurt you mentally. Just saying, I don’t know.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

Of course, this is very bias on my part, since I don’t have a lot personal experience with each type.

my dad is an ESxJ mostly t than f.....and he is one of the nicest/fair ppl you’d ever met. He does care a lot on how others see him, his successes, his family etc, but a very nice guy. Therefore he does judge a bit, like when you’re talking with him you can tell he is scanning you and making judging but he never gossip or acts on his snap judgements. Very confident, outgoing but not center of attention or loud. Very involved in his community and family.

however, my stepdad is an ISTJ..... I’m about the only one with enough patient that can tolerate him. He is very smart and does care in his own way. But he is so aggressive in his beliefs/thoughts, very condescending in tone, very mean sarcasm ...tho I don’t think he means to slam other ppl he is talking too, but it comes out that way. Favorite topic politic. He is a huge hypocrite, very negative all the time about everything. But he does love his family and goes out of his way for them, but his personality is just so harsh. Very intelligent man In so many other ways, just not with ppl. 

intps are awesome in my book. Why are they even on this list 

ENTP can be rocky at first, but I tend to get along with these types after a little while. I happen to be good at debating....I think once they can kinda “get” me, then they start to like me And the same for me.


so, I voted ISTJ.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Any type.

Dependant on perception, and what _your _type is.

What some types find 'offensive' others might find it 'normal' vice versa.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

INFP's are the meanest if you mess with them!!!!


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

INFP and INFJ can be surprisingly mean but not in the way people would normally think of. How do I know? I’m the former myself. It’s hard for both types to have a truly “neutral” state of mind when getting to know someone, and we’re doing a lot more analyses and calculations than the other person may realize. That might include your weaknesses and things that really upset you. Since we’re normally so gentle and compassionate it’s easy to let down your guard.

It takes a while for us to be pushed, but when we feel like we’ve had enough, we’ll either distance ourselves away from you and leave you guessing (not knowing we’ve already mapped you out / or even if it’s just a hunch or two about toy) or we’ll become a cornered beast and lash back at you knowing exactly what breaks you down. When we get really angry it’s rarely “generic.”


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

Many fear this side of the INFP, but from personal experience the INFP fears this side of the INFJ.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't know if "meanest" is the right word. Most likely to be cruel due to inflexibility? That might be more appropriate. I would say ISTJ/ESTJ own that. They generally don't bend well and they aren't likely to be nice about it.


----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

*The Introverted Feeling Type *

[640] It is principally among women that I have found the predominance of introverted feeling. “Still waters run deep” is very true of such women. *They are mostly silent, inaccessible, hard to understand; often they hide behind a childish or banal mask*, and their temperament is inclined to melancholy. *They neither shine nor reveal themselves*. As they are mainly guided by their subjective feelings, their true motives generally remain hidden. Their outward demeanour is harmonious, inconspicuous, giving an impression of pleasing repose, or of sympathetic response, with no desire to affect others, to impress, influence, or change them in any way. *If this outward aspect is more pronounced, it arouses a suspicion of indifference and coldness, which may actually turn into a disregard for the comfort and well-being of others. *One is distinctly aware then of the movement of feeling away from the object. With the normal type, however, this happens only when the influence of the object is too strong. The feeling of harmony, therefore, lasts only so long as the object goes its own moderate way and makes no attempt to cross the other’s path. *There is little effort to respond to the real emotions of the other person; they are more often damped down and rebuffed, or cooled off by a negative value judgment*. Although there is a constant readiness for peaceful and harmonious co- existence, *strangers are shown no touch of amiability, no gleam of responsive warmth, but are met with apparent indifference or a repelling coldness. Often they are made to feel entirely superfluous*. Faced with anything that might carry her away or arouse enthusiasm, this type observes a *benevolent though critical neutrality, coupled with a faint trace of superiority that soon takes the wind out of the sails of a sensitive person*. Any stormy emotion, however, will be *struck down with murderous coldness*, unless it happens to catch the woman on her unconscious side— that is, unless it hits her feelings by arousing a primordial image. In that case she simply feels paralysed for the moment, and this in due course invariably produces an even more obstinate resistance which will hit the other person in his most vulnerable spot. As far as possible, the feeling relationship is kept to the safe middle path, all intemperate passions being resolutely tabooed. *Expressions of feeling therefore remain niggardly, and the other person has a permanent sense of being undervalued once he becomes conscious of it*. But this need not always be so, because very often he remains unconscious of the lack of feeling shown to him, in which case the unconscious demands of feeling will produce symptoms designed to compel attention. 

[641] Since this type *appears rather cold and reserved*, it might seem on a superficial view that such women have no feelings at all. But this would be quite wrong; the truth is, their feelings are intensive rather than extensive. They develop in depth. While an extensive feeling of sympathy can express itself in appropriate words and deeds, and thus quickly gets back to normal again, an intensive sympathy, being shut off from every means of expression, acquires a passionate depth that comprises a whole world of misery and simply gets benumbed. It may perhaps break out in some extravagant form and lead to an astounding act of an almost heroic character, quite unrelated either to the subject herself or to the object that provoked the outburst. To the outside world, or to the blind eyes of the extravert, this intensive sympathy *looks like coldness*, because usually it does nothing visible, and an extraverted consciousness is unable to believe in invisible forces. Such a misunderstanding is a common occurrence in the life of this type, and is used as a weighty argument against the possibility of any deeper feeling relation with the object. But the real object of this feeling is only dimly divined by the normal type herself. It may express itself in a secret religiosity anxiously guarded from profane eyes, or in intimate poetic forms that are kept equally well hidden, *not without the secret ambition of displaying some kind of superiority over the other person by this means.* Women often express a good deal of their feelings through their children, letting their passion flow secretly into them. 

[642] Although this *tendency to overpower or coerce the other person with her secret feelings* rarely plays a disturbing role in the normal type, and never leads to a serious attempt of this kind, some trace of it nevertheless seeps through into the personal effect they have on him, in the form of a domineering influence often difficult to define. It is sensed as a sort of *stifling or oppressive feeling which holds everybody around her under a spell*. It gives a woman of this type a *mysterious power* that may prove terribly fascinating to the extraverted man, for it touches his unconscious. This power comes from the deeply felt, unconscious images, but consciously she is apt to relate it to the ego, whereupon her influence becomes debased into a *personal tyranny*. Whenever the unconscious subject is identified with the ego, the mysterious power of intensive feeling turns into a banal and overweening *desire to dominate*, into vanity and *despotic bossiness*. This produces a type of woman notorious for her unscrupulous ambition and *mischievous cruelty*. It is a change, however, that leads to neurosis.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

8080 said:


> *The Introverted Feeling Type *
> 
> [640] It is principally among women that I have found the predominance of introverted feeling. “Still waters run deep” is very true of such women. *They are mostly silent, inaccessible, hard to understand; often they hide behind a childish or banal mask*, and their temperament is inclined to melancholy. *They neither shine nor reveal themselves*. As they are mainly guided by their subjective feelings, their true motives generally remain hidden. Their outward demeanour is harmonious, inconspicuous, giving an impression of pleasing repose, or of sympathetic response, with no desire to affect others, to impress, influence, or change them in any way. *If this outward aspect is more pronounced, it arouses a suspicion of indifference and coldness, which may actually turn into a disregard for the comfort and well-being of others. *One is distinctly aware then of the movement of feeling away from the object. With the normal type, however, this happens only when the influence of the object is too strong. The feeling of harmony, therefore, lasts only so long as the object goes its own moderate way and makes no attempt to cross the other’s path. *There is little effort to respond to the real emotions of the other person; they are more often damped down and rebuffed, or cooled off by a negative value judgment*. Although there is a constant readiness for peaceful and harmonious co- existence, *strangers are shown no touch of amiability, no gleam of responsive warmth, but are met with apparent indifference or a repelling coldness. Often they are made to feel entirely superfluous*. Faced with anything that might carry her away or arouse enthusiasm, this type observes a *benevolent though critical neutrality, coupled with a faint trace of superiority that soon takes the wind out of the sails of a sensitive person*. Any stormy emotion, however, will be *struck down with murderous coldness*, unless it happens to catch the woman on her unconscious side— that is, unless it hits her feelings by arousing a primordial image. In that case she simply feels paralysed for the moment, and this in due course invariably produces an even more obstinate resistance which will hit the other person in his most vulnerable spot. As far as possible, the feeling relationship is kept to the safe middle path, all intemperate passions being resolutely tabooed. *Expressions of feeling therefore remain niggardly, and the other person has a permanent sense of being undervalued once he becomes conscious of it*. But this need not always be so, because very often he remains unconscious of the lack of feeling shown to him, in which case the unconscious demands of feeling will produce symptoms designed to compel attention.
> 
> ...


What was Jung's type again? Or was it H. Godwyn Baynes's particular flavor incorporated into this?


----------



## Anonymous24601 (May 16, 2021)

My sister is very into learning this kind of stuff, and she loves researching things about personality types and psychology, she says I am an ESTJ, just because I think extrovertly or introvertly, I don’t know if I know any more ESTJ’s because my sister has only told me all of my family’s personality types and no one else is ESTJ, but people on this vote say that ESTJ’s are mean and refuse to change what they believe because they have a fixed idea, and I’ve never found myself being mean in any situation, me and all my friends all agree that I am a massive people pleaser, because I will literally go out of my way, or change what I believe to make people happy, that doesn’t make a difference whether I think introvertly or extrovertly, I don’t have a dry sense of humour either, I make tons of jokes and am a super outgoing person, I have lots of fun and literally laugh at anything cause I just have a really bubbly personality, but in general, I don’t think I am mean or stubborn, maybe I’m not an ESTJ🤷🏻‍♀️ but that’s what I think and what I’m like. Thanks for reading


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

The most sadistic individuals. Look to dark tetrad traits.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Anonymous24601 said:


> My sister is very into learning this kind of stuff, and she loves researching things about personality types and psychology, she says I am an ESTJ, just because I think extrovertly or introvertly, I don’t know if I know any more ESTJ’s because my sister has only told me all of my family’s personality types and no one else is ESTJ, but people on this vote say that ESTJ’s are mean and refuse to change what they believe because they have a fixed idea, and I’ve never found myself being mean in any situation, me and all my friends all agree that I am a massive people pleaser, because I will literally go out of my way, or change what I believe to make people happy, that doesn’t make a difference whether I think introvertly or extrovertly, I don’t have a dry sense of humour either, I make tons of jokes and am a super outgoing person, I have lots of fun and literally laugh at anything cause I just have a really bubbly personality, but in general, I don’t think I am mean or stubborn, maybe I’m not an ESTJ🤷🏻‍♀️ but that’s what I think and what I’m like. Thanks for reading


I can't tell based on this information if you're ESTJ but currently I consider myself being one - it's at least closest to what options mbti offers. Most of the people I've heard it from, describe me as open enthusiastic easygoing yet calm person who's friendly towards everyone and throws out jokes here and there. True that there is some rigidness involved when I believe into something and want to implement it - then I don't easily loose my track. Some might call it goal-orientation, some might call it rigidness - matter of taste 

Yea I can sometimes tell things directly which might be "too much" for some people who are very easily offended but I'm pretty well aware of when it's the time and place to do so and when not. But being overly mean or harsh? Not really. Sure I have that side in me but it doesn't display unless a person doesn't respect my personal ethics and repeatedly steps on my toes even despite of the warning signs.

I don't know where this widespread stereotype of "bastard" comes from but it might have something to do with immaturity or yet not well developed people skills (and the latter is rather type-independent in my opinion)? Might be as when I was much younger, biggest difference compared to current myself was development of people skills, reading people, understanding their feelings and impact of my actions on them.


----------



## yubih (Apr 12, 2021)

In my experience, Fe-doms. They can be the worst type of bullies when unhealthy, they joke around with people's feelings by starting drama and then playing the victim. They can be all kind and sweet in your face and then destroy you behind your back, or they can say incredibly mean things to your face and make it pass as concern for you, and they even get angry and play the victim when you talk back to them. That's all top bad behavior for me


----------

